# Hey



## Spacedcrane (Feb 15, 2009)

Hello, my name is Shawn and this is my second post on MT.  I am currently taking Chinese Kara-ho Kempo Karate.  I train under Sensei Dan Proffitt who is a 3rd dan in Kara-ho.


----------



## Drac (Feb 15, 2009)

Greetings and Welcome...


----------



## arnisador (Feb 15, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## morph4me (Feb 15, 2009)

Hello Shawn, welcome to MT


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 15, 2009)

*Welcome and enjoy*


----------



## stickarts (Feb 15, 2009)

welcome to MT!


----------



## 14 Kempo (Feb 15, 2009)

Hello and welcome to MartialTalk ... enjoy!


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Feb 16, 2009)

Welcome to MT, Shawn!


----------



## bluekey88 (Feb 16, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## astrobiologist (Feb 16, 2009)

Welcome to Martial Talk!  Happy posting!


----------



## David Weatherly (Feb 16, 2009)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## Aikicomp (Feb 16, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## IcemanSK (Feb 17, 2009)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## seasoned (Feb 17, 2009)

Welcome aboard and enjoy!


----------



## jkembry (Feb 18, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Feb 20, 2009)

Welcome to MT

B


----------



## MBuzzy (Feb 20, 2009)

Welcome to MT!  Happy posting!


----------



## bowser666 (Mar 7, 2009)

Welcome to MT and enjoy your stay!!!


----------



## Hand Sword (Mar 27, 2009)

Welcome to MT!!


----------

